# Let's talk tiller tuning



## Cmcdonald1955 (Aug 11, 2009)

How many of you out there go through the steps it takes to tiller tune your bow. My pro shop guy says it is a waste of time so what do you think.


----------



## tworinger (Feb 17, 2009)

if it was a waste of time no one would do it,it's not that difficult I first set up my bows then paper tune,creep tune set my stab weight and v-bar angle if the dot holds low I take a 1/16 turn out of the bottom if it wants to hold high 1/16th turn out of the top if it works but still not holding center turn it to 1/8" total and that is max for me if it still wont hold I move the v-bar angle it makes a huge difference on the score sheet so for me it's worth it I need all the help I can get I hate loosing


----------

